# Surrogacy in India... Detailed info anyone??



## eggtastic

Hi 

I am finding it a little tricky on here regarding clinics in India for surrogacy.  It would be amazing if we could have a thread for each different clinic with peoples experiences on there don't you think?  Like how your experience was travelling to the country, how far the airport is to the clinic... How you found the clinic eg clean, trustworthy, polite staff and Drs etc... How you found staying there for 10 to 12 weeks after baby was born, eg did you feel safe, where did you stay?  Did the clinic arrange your hotel/apartment, costs again  How you got your visa etc to leave the country, costs for the surrogacy...

I think there are a few couples going through cycles in India but its not in one place and I just can't seem to find all of the info...

I am desperately trying to get info together to see if Surrogacy in India is a viable option for us.  (We are in the UK).

I have looked at:
Surrogacy Centre India 
Kiran
Corion
Akanksha

Can anyone give quite a detailed report on their experiences on these clinics?  I am searching for blogs and have found a few (thanks to a lovely FF'er   )  but a lot of them have a lot of emotion and lots of other details in them, which takes loads of time to read though... so it would be helpful to me and others to have it all here on FF.

Would really appreciate my lovely FF's xxxx


----------



## otto

Hello, I am new to this site - -so i hope it works.  After 3 1/2 failed attempts with IVF and gestational carriers in Ireland and England we are now looking to India.  The Akanksha clinic has definitely become my favorite.  It has had a huge amount of global publicity including BBC and Oprah Whinfrey - i reckon if there was dirt to find they would have found it.  I have a very well written piece done by an Irish couple that went there  and their experience of it - an infertility support group in ireland sent it to me - i am happy to forward to you.  If you have found any other first hand experience articles of this clinic i would be grateful if you could send it on to me.
Thanks so much  xx


----------



## TeamD

Hi Girls,

We too are looking into India for surrogacy having had 3 failed cycles in Cyprus.  Otto, any chance you could send me that report you have?  DH and I are spending this week investigating so if I find anything out I will share.

Have either of you found anything interesting?

Thanks

TeamD
xx


----------



## kare72

Hi we used Dr Patel but unfortunately had a failed cycle there.  We are currently pregnant with Dr Shivani at SCI.  If you have any questions dont hesitate to contact me.  Best wishes, K


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hello ladies,
I would recommend you all to be cautious with regards to using Akanksha Clinic, in Anand/India. You are welcome to PM me if want extra info.
Good luck,
WAB


----------



## otto

Hi there - I would be so grateful if anyone had any recommendations for surrogacy clinics in India.  We are going to travel out this week to visit them and need all the help we can.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Shabib

Hi ladies, am looking now for surrogacy in other country than India because I had a terrible experience with dr.Shivani 3 months ago,she was very helpful in the beginning regarding quick replies to my emails and answering any question during the treatment before I go to india!! But then something happened I think her protocol didn't work with me it is called antagonist( short term).I was taking injections and do scans every almost 2 days for 2 weeks in SCI and she was saying each time that result is good,follicles are getting larger and many until one day she added an injection before the egg retrieval which decreased the estradiol from 2044 to 707, I know from other doctors that estradiol will get highr and higher until the egg retrieval, so when I asked her why the estradiol decreased she said it's normal so I trusted her and went through the egg collection in the second day but unfortunately she didn't find any eggs!! I was surprised by the disappointing result so I called my doctor from there he said she should have cancelled the cycle because the estradiol decreased and when I told her,she answered me in a very rude way that she is the best in that field and my doctor is saying rubbish and she follows the international protocol,and next time we will try the long term treatment!! So I got back home ,my doctor insisted to do the trial again just to prove to her that I have eggs because he knows my case very well,then I did it successfully 5 days ago with 15 eggs in good quality,so this is my experience with dr.shivani


----------



## kare72

So sorry things did not go well for you with Dr Shivani.


We are currently 24 and half weeks pregnant with her help so of course we are ecstatic.  We were not successful with Sana Med/LVF in Ukraine and out of 14 embryos were only able to use two.  There were a few other couples that we were in contact with that had the same issues.  


Wishing you the best of luck on this journey - I have found from my own experience that most couples are only truly happy with the clinic that makes our dream come true - of course this is why we are delighted with SCI and Dr Shivani.


Best wishes for success!!!!


----------

